# Xenoblade Chronicles is getting a US release!



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Release date is April 2 2012. It's only available at Gamestop or from Nintendos site. $49.99

http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/09LPao0thCWTobgndPH5UTuz4zsz63F4

I'm probably the only one here who care or even knows what it is, but since I was bored, I thought I'd make a topic about it. :teeth

Do you like RPG's? How about an amazing and varied soundtrack? Or changing day/night/weather while you're playing? You like huge and unique places to explore, then how about the body of a dead god? It's a very fun and addicting game.

If you complete everything in the game it could easily take you 100+ hours.

Official Trailer showing off a bit of everything:





Showing off the beautiful and detailed areas you'll visit during your adventure:





Official art:

























The Soundtrack:


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

As a european resident I already own this game (the edition with the red classic controller pro) but haven't had the time to play it yet. But it's good that the US gets the game since the Wii clearly lacks some good JRPGs. Maybe you'll even get The Last Story and Pandora's Tower.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

What month does this come out?


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> What month does this come out?


Release date is April 3 2012. It's only available at Gamestop or from Nintendos site. $49.99


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

or amazon


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe. From what I've read though those are the only two.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Best Mutha *expletive* news I've heard all week!!!

And no, you're not alone in wanting this game. I remember last summer hearing about how incredibly awesome the game was. Best Jrpg released this gen, etc. etc. 

But then having my gamer heart destroyed when I found out that I could only get it as an import. And not only that, I'd have to homebrew my Wii aswell...

But no more! 

The Gods of Gaming have smiled upon the U.S.!!!


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

looks like the american title will be

"Monado: Beginning of the World"

http://www.amazon.com/Monado-Beginn...1MYG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1322944495&sr=8-3


----------



## Siertes (Oct 27, 2011)

Glad to hear it even though I imported the game some time ago and beat it. Amazing game. I'm glad those who held out or couldn't import it will be able to enjoy it as well!


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank god. Another game worth having a Wii for. They come so far and few it seems.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been playing this for a while thanks to living in a PAL territory. It's probably my favourite Wii game and one of the best JRPG's I've ever played. It's definitely worth picking up.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Monado, huh....

I might be alone here, but in my opinion, Xenoblade chronicles sounds over 9000 times cooler than Monado.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Does this game have anything to do with Xenogears/Saga? Looks cool, too bad I don't have a Wii.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> Does this game have anything to do with Xenogears/Saga? Looks cool, too bad I don't have a Wii.


Just like Xenosaga, it was developed by Monolith Soft. Apart from that, it isn't linked to Xenogears or Xenosaga.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

3 more months?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I would be so excited for this if you could create your own character instead of using a premade. As is, though, I'll probably still pick it up, eventually.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Now that I have a Wii, I'll get it eventually. When ever it goes on sale/find a used copy.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

A little late posting......



Knowbody said:


> 3 more months?


Yep. April 2.



erasercrumbs said:


> I would be so excited for this if you could create your own character instead of using a premade. As is, though, I'll probably still pick it up, eventually.


True, you can't, BUT any armor or accessories you equip show up on your character during gameplay and during cutscenes. There's a good variety for each character or you can just leave them naked! I had fun dressing them up .



Glue said:


> Now that I have a Wii, I'll get it eventually. When ever it goes on sale/find a used copy.


That's good. I hope you find a copy then.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

IcoRules said:


> That's good. I hope you find a copy then.


Sure hope so, too. Been wanting to play it since you spoke so highly of it.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

IcoRules said:


> Release date is April 3 2012. It's only available at Gamestop or from Nintendos site. $49.99


Lol, nice release date. I'll have to dust off the wii which hasn't been used in years, but with all these good comments about it I think I might get it :yes.

I live in Australia though, so I don't have to wait >!


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Saekon said:


> Lol, nice release date. I'll have to dust off the wii which hasn't been used in years, but with all these good comments about it I think I might get it :yes.
> 
> I live in Australia though, so I don't have to wait >!


Shouldn't have a problem finding it then. Hope you like it.



Glue said:


> Sure hope so, too. Been wanting to play it since you spoke so highly of it.


I sure hope you like it then after I left that impression


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I just preordered it. This game is going to be a collector's item of Metroid Prime Trilogy-esque proportions.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Playing it right now. Great, great, great game.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Impossible not to hear about this on Graces f board over at GameFAQs. It seems to get a lot of praise, so maybe Skyward Sword wasn't the last Wii title I'll ever buy.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I heard that "The Last Story" will also be released in the U.S in 2012


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> *I just preordered it*. This game is going to be a collector's item of Metroid Prime Trilogy-esque proportions.


where? amazon doesn't even have a release date listed yet


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

eww for the wii?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> where? amazon doesn't even have a release date listed yet


It won't be available from Amazon, so far as I know. I think it's a direct port of the UK version, and will be available only through Nintendo's online site and Gamestop.

_That_ is why it will be a collector's item. If I had a bigger entertainment budget, *I'd buy two*.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Tibble said:


> eww for the wii?


There's a handful of great Wii titles. A lot of it is shovelware though, yes.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been meaning to preorder this, but have not had the time to get out to the store and get it.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm going to pre-order next week. You get a free art book if you pre-order from GameStop. I wasn't to get it on release day, but Ni No Kuni was pushed back and I need something to play.


----------

